
NATS (High Performance Messaging System) Elixir Client Available - bjflanne
You can download the Elixir client via the &#x27;Clients&#x27; list - it is right under the C client: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nats.io&#x2F;download&#x2F;
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".[1]

Is there an interesting story behind the project?

[1]:Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
ahazred8ta
fwiw, [http://nats.io/](http://nats.io/) and [https://github.com/nats-
io](https://github.com/nats-io)

